# Just found out I'm having Twins! Lots of Questions. :)



## knitbit

I'm almost 9 weeks along. Morning sickness is WAY worse than it was with my singletons.

- How long did your sickness last? I am really hoping for second trimester relief...

- Did you have the sequential screeen? Were the numbers good with multiples?

- How many ultrasounds did they give you? What was the monitoring like?

- Has anyone had a VBAC with twins? (My last pregnancy was a successful VBAC)

- How long were you able to work? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wind

Hi!! Sorry I can only answer one of your questions. It looks like we are due on the same day!! 

In regards to ultrasounds, my OB said that I would be getting one at least every eight weeks due to the fact that it's a high risk pregnancy. I'm not sure if that has more to do with it being a twin pregnancy or if it has to do with my history of pre-eclampsia. Maybe it's a little of both.

I wish you the best during this exciting time!!


----------



## ni2ki

My morning sickness was awful for months, i have modi twins, scanned every 2 weeks, sometimes everyweek.. consultant every week too, congrats and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## knitbit

I'm not familiar with the term modi. Based on your avatar, it looks like they are sharing a sack? Mine appear to be fraternal as the sacks are separate with a thicker separation.


----------



## darkNlovely

You can expect get many ultrasounds so you will be delighted to see your little ones. To be honest I did not get MS that much-the few times I did it was from not eating meals on time.


----------



## Mea

Congratulations on your twins.
I had scans every 4 weeks from 28 weeks onwards, and a check up with the midwife every 4 weeks so i was seeing someone fortnightly.
My sickness disappeared by about 14 weeks.
I managed to work up to 32 weeks which was just about right and i was really ready to give up then and i had a desk job.
I had a normal very easy natural delivery it was actually alot easier than my singletons birth and i would definatley recommend giving it a try and not opting for a cesarian straight away.

Good luck with your pregnancy twins are hard work carrying them and when they arrive but it is all worth it and they are such a blessing.


----------



## ni2ki

My girls are identical, small membrane seperating them and one placenta, im 31 weeks, carrying two is definitely no easy ride but the outcome will def be worth it, ive been in hospital so much with complications and problems, every week is a milestone  ive got to get to 36/37 weeks and going to try vaginal delivery but with epidural incase csec is needed in emergency x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - congratulations on your twin pregnancy ;)

My m/s was less severe with twin boys than it had been with my singleton daughter, but was worse than my singleton son had been. It still subsided at around 12-16wks as it had done in my previous pregnancies.

I was scanned every 3wks from 15wks due to me having a cervical stitch placed at 12wks. (I had my second child at 24wks because of a suspected incompetent cervix). The doc always checked the babies as well as internally scanning my cervix to check the stitch was holding - these scans stopped at 34wks, and a section was booked for 38wks due to my leading twin being breech. Monitoring for me was excellent but mainly because the pregnancy was complicated.

I was on bed rest for 8mths due to the above, but would recommend that every twin lady take extra care, and more rest than in a singleton pregnancy. The twins were tough to carry and I could barely move for those last 8wks - if I had I am certain that they would have come before my scheduled section, and not only because of my weak cervix. 

Good luck x


----------



## mamato2more

Morning sickness let us around the 2nd trimester, but certain things would make me sick all the way through..Scans on the babies every 3 weeks, I opted for no other screening..why have it? Everything looked great and they have a really high (imo) false positve rate..Never had a c-sec, but did have a vag birth with my boys, could not walk in the 3rd very well at all, so no clue when you should stop working..went to 40 weeks because my midwife was awesome and would not induce unless something wasnt looking right, which, that never happened...


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Congratulations!

My morning sickness was so severe. I was diagnosed with hyperemesis and was in and out if hospital from 6 weeks.. I'm a nurse and had to give up work at about 10 weeks (although from 6-10 I was off sick anyway). I was severely sick until about 20 weeks.. Now at 23 weeks I'm still nauseas and Vomitting daily but it is tolerable! Don't want to scare you, hyperemesis is a very rare condition.. This is my first pregnancy so there is nothing to say I wouldn't have been as sick with a singleton.. 

I might be wrong but from my understanding the type of twins you are carrying determines how closely you are monitored (I am in Australia tho). I am having dichorionic/diamniotic twins.. Which I am told don't carry as many risks as some of the other forms of twins. I hVe had scans at 6, 8, 12, 19 and have my next at 27 and then 4 weekly after that.. I would imagine they would be even more frequent depending on the twin types..

Like I said, I had to quit work at like 10 weeks.. But wasn't working from 6... But that was due to hyperemesis and there is no guarantee that was caused by the twin pregnancy.

Not sure what the sequential screening is?? So I must
Not have had it lol

All the best! It's very exciting being one of the lucky ones expecting twins! We are a blessed group of people :)

Xoxo


----------



## knitbit

Hyperemesis does not sound like fun. I don't think I am that severe. At least not yet. I feel nauseated most of the day and I have been throwing up mostly at night. I had nausea with both boys, but that was it. Keeping my fingers crossed this doesn't get any worse.

The sequential screen is a combination of tests. They take blood serum and do an ultrasound to measure the NT thickness at 12 weeks and then the do another blood test at 16 weeks to give you odds of a chromosomal/heart problem. I can only imagine that the blood aspect of it would be less accurate with multiples.

I'll have to ask about maternity leave... It's standard to get put on medical leave at 38 weeks. Seems pretty late with twins. They can do it earlier for medical reasons, but it would sure be nice to be able to plan a little more.

I tested positive for blood antibodies (similar to RH factor), so I think between that and the twins, it is going to make for a lot of visits to the ultrasound clinic. Plus, I'm 38 to boot. I was kind of hoping my last pregnancy would be drama free, LOL.


----------



## BeckyD

ok.. 
I'm expecting MC/DA twins (share a placenta and membrane) so my scans were every 2 weeks from 16 weeks. 
My morning sickness lasted until about 14 weeks, then the stretching pains kicked in!
I stopped work at 30 weeks and couldn't have managed any longer.
I'm due to be induced at 36 1/2 weeks... in 2 days time. 

Welcome to the rollercoaster ride.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Ahh I see about the scan.. I was told that because my twins were not identical, the blood tests would be innaccurate because the levels would be accurate. They said they just use the NT thickness measurement for my type of twins and that came back normal so I feel pretty good about it :)

I hope your sickness doesn't get any worse!

Xoxo


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations!
I get scanned every four weeks
my sickness was awfull but stopped at 13 weeks

dont know about the screening in the usa as Im in the uk


----------



## lizziedripping

hi - not sure if it helps, but I am rhesus neg and tested pos for antibodies at around 13wks - I was able to have the anti-d injection to take care of it tho. Not heard of your condition hun, and not sure if you can be treated as easily?

Test wise, I had the nuchal scan combined with blood test, and it came back as good. I too was told that screening twins is irrelevant because an amnio can detect downs, but not determine which twin id affected anyway x


----------



## babybx2

knitbit said:


> I'm almost 9 weeks along. Morning sickness is WAY worse than it was with my singletons.
> 
> - How long did your sickness last? I am really hoping for second trimester relief...
> 
> - Did you have the sequential screeen? Were the numbers good with multiples?
> 
> - How many ultrasounds did they give you? What was the monitoring like?
> 
> - Has anyone had a VBAC with twins? (My last pregnancy was a successful VBAC)
> 
> - How long were you able to work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Hi and congrats on your news, 

My morning sickness this time with twins lasted from week 5-28!! With my singleton it was week 7-14. Very tough this time, you are not wrong when you say it is worse this time lol.

I had a blood test for Downs and fortunately both babies were fine. I can't remember what my numbers were, something like 1 in 300 chance of one baby and 1 in 500 chance of the other. Apparantly the risks were high to start with due to me being 37 but after the blood tests and measurements the risks were reduced.

The monitoring and scans for me were amazing, still are. As I am having ID twins I was sent to Kings college Hosp in London for a scan every 2 weeks from about 18 wks. They check for TTTS (Twin to twin transfusion syndrome) due to only having 1 placenta. Once they saw all was well I was discharged from there at about 25 weeks and now have scans every 2 weeks at my local hospital. Only have 2 more scans left hooray!!!:happydance:

I didn't work at all as I already had a child so can't answer yoru work question. And never had a c-section with my first pregnancy so can't answer the VBAC question either, sorry. Although I had a natural labour and am having a section this time so I am the other way round x


----------



## Ashley9603

Well I had the nuchal testing done,ultrasound two times for that plus blood work and all that came back good,no defects that they can see.I get ultrasounds every 3-4 weeks just for monitering.I had a cerclage placed at 12 weeks and its holding well.I just had my cervix checked last week and its still long,so everything is looking well.I also started on p17 shots last week too.I think as far as stopping working I stopped immediately when I found out i was pregnant,I just think it depends on you and how your body responds to pregnancy.I dont get the traditional morning sickness,when I get it,it lasts all day long...


----------



## knitbit

lizziedripping said:


> hi - not sure if it helps, but I am rhesus neg and tested pos for antibodies at around 13wks - I was able to have the anti-d injection to take care of it tho. Not heard of your condition hun, and not sure if you can be treated as easily?
> 
> Test wise, I had the nuchal scan combined with blood test, and it came back as good. I too was told that screening twins is irrelevant because an amnio can detect downs, but not determine which twin id affected anyway x

Did you have anmio? I've read that it could expose you to the babies blood, and I wonder if there are any added concerns if you already have antibodies. 

I don't think the other antibodies are as easily treated as RH. Rhesus antibodies are more common, so they have a lot of ways to treat it. I'm just hoping the levels stay low. I was told that they would take a lot of blood to watch the levels closely.


----------



## Kpmrse

Morning sickness.- hate to tell you that at 32 weeks I still get nauseous if I don't take my ob suggested relief of 25 mg vit b6 3times daily, and a regular unison nightly. It was most severe, and at times debilitating, until week 17.

Quad screen/nt screen- I've had these done with all my pregnancies. (2 singles and current twins). As the results showed our odds of a chromosomal abnormality as better than my age ( currently 40) we didn't proceed with animio to confirm. There was one defect that the twins made an estimate not possible, but preggo baron can't remember which one. My peri says that US will show 50% of defects, and we were comfortable with that.

My US are more extensive than typical, given my history of pre-term labor/loss. (we lost our eldest dd at 23 weeks). I had us at 6 weeks, 12 weeks (nt scan), every 2 weeks from weeks 14-present. During 2nd trimester they would a In scan of babies in addition to the cervical check every other visit ( or monthly). Since week 26, it's been an in depth scan every 2 weeks. I see my ob as I did during my singleton pregnancies.

No clue about vbac - uterine fibroid surgeries require me to gave c-sections.

I dropped to part-time (24 hrs per week) at week 15, then stopped completely at week 30. This wasn't mandated my drs, but a choice we decided to make so i could hopefuuly be as active as possible for as long as possible With an active 3 yr old at home, getting the necessary rest takes some effort.

Congrats!


----------



## lizziedripping

knitbit said:


> lizziedripping said:
> 
> 
> hi - not sure if it helps, but I am rhesus neg and tested pos for antibodies at around 13wks - I was able to have the anti-d injection to take care of it tho. Not heard of your condition hun, and not sure if you can be treated as easily?
> 
> Test wise, I had the nuchal scan combined with blood test, and it came back as good. I too was told that screening twins is irrelevant because an amnio can detect downs, but not determine which twin id affected anyway x
> 
> Did you have anmio? I've read that it could expose you to the babies blood, and I wonder if there are any added concerns if you already have antibodies.
> 
> I don't think the other antibodies are as easily treated as RH. Rhesus antibodies are more common, so they have a lot of ways to treat it. I'm just hoping the levels stay low. I was told that they would take a lot of blood to watch the levels closely.Click to expand...

Hi - I didn't have an amnio, but had bleeding in pregnancy so was tested and treated. With rhesus neg ladies they routinely treat with anti-d at 12 and 28wks anyway now, different to when I was pregnant with babies 1 and 2. My cord blood was tested at birth too, and I had to have the anti-d again because one or both babies is positive. Up until this pregnancy, I never had a problem, because my first two kids were rhesus negative like me x


----------



## DanniBear

darkNlovely said:


> You can expect get many ultrasounds so you will be delighted to see your little ones. To be honest I did not get MS that much-the few times I did it was from not eating meals on time.

We are due the same day! How many scans have you had and how many times have you seen your consultant? I have not yet had my appointment with the consultant, also had my booking appointment and 12week scan and that's it. 
Also everyone else seems to have suffered badly with ms! I didn't either!


----------



## Carebear512

I didn't throw up, but I was nauseous all day from 6 weeks to 10 weeks and then it started to subside. I'm at 14 weeks now and feeling pretty normal. I get an US every 2 weeks.


----------

